
Interview with Piers Anthony. Writing Fantasy in Linux. - powerbase
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2011/11/piers-anthony-an-ogre-and-a-penguin/
======
driverdan
Good and interesting interview but your site's layout is horrible. 7 pages for
that? It should have been 1 page. No print / single page view either.

~~~
powerbase
I know... When that was published, by sidebar was half the height that it is
now. I'll edit it tonight to reflect the new layout. Thanks for the criticism.

~~~
obtu
It's not that accessibility is something you should add, it's that you're
actively mucking it up with about a hundred text links, glossy buttons, social
junk on all sides, and the page splits. I'm guessing you're driving away
enough visitors to hurt your apparent dedication to making money off page
views.

~~~
powerbase
Possibly. Criticism is accepted. We are new to this and have no clue what we
are doing to be perfectly honest. We just want to bring quality content, and
if presentation is holding it back then it needs to be addressed. Thank you.

------
bryanlarsen
Warning: You will really have to want to read the article to click through.
It's a small article split amongst 7 pages, and if you get distracted and
leave it up for a bit, it switches away to an ad. Evil.

------
jws
_Piers: Yes, I can’t print in Linux on my current system._

Well, we've only had 20 years.

Ah the hours and ink I wasted trying in vain to get acceptable color results
out of ink jet printers on linux. It's networked Postscript laser printers for
me from now on and I'll just print photos other ways.

~~~
powerbase
I've tried to help him with it, but he doesn't keep his machine online so it
is difficult. He still has dialup and refuses to upgrade.

------
gwern
I haven't read a Xanth in years, so this was interesting to catch up; I hadn't
even realized he was still alive. (Wikipedia says he's 77!)

~~~
powerbase
He still runs 2 miles a day. He will be around until he's 150 I'm sure. I read
in his most recent newsletter that his updated bibliography is 150 books.

------
rkalla
Did anybody else read Piers Anthony growing up? I must have gone through 20 of
his Xanth books when I was younger. That was one of the reasons I wanted to be
rouge adventurer with magical partners.

I got a degree in CS instead =/

~~~
dugmartin
Yes and he was 1 of 2 authors that wrote back to me when I sent a bunch of fan
letters to fantasy authors around 1984 or so. I just looked and I still have
it - a perforated postcard printed using a dot matrix printer.

David Eddings was the other author - he sent the full syllabus to his college
writing course plus some photocopied short stories in response to the
statement I was thinking of becoming an author.

~~~
rkalla
Curious, did Eddings's reply to you actually help steer you towards authorhood
or did your life take a different journey?

